# Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue?



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

how do you think baby blue powdercoated fat fives would look on an 01 GTI 1.8T in Mojave beige?
any input is appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (es_shoes)*

pic for reference


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (es_shoes)*

Could someone photoshop this pic to make the wheels baby blue


----------



## MooneyRJ (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (es_shoes)*

ugly, but you'd probably be the only one.


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

i actually think that would be pretty cool!!
somethin different!


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (austin1.8t)*

thanks. im thinking a flat carolina blue with some texture...


----------



## now_what (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (es_shoes)*

i think it will werk...Different is better in my eyes


----------



## mugendc2 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (es_shoes)*

Extremely gay..... actually no wait you already drive a vw so go ahead you cant make it any gayer


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (mugendc2)*

mugendc2 - cool man thanks for the input. ya pr1ck
thanks for the actual input to the others


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (mugendc2)*

why do you even bother to come on here if you hate vws....?


----------



## GTI_VR6_98 (Jan 17, 2006)

find a pic of my car







been rolling blue fat 5s for over a year search vag fair or h2o from last year


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (GTI_VR6_98)*

post a pic! ha im lazy


----------



## GTI_VR6_98 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (es_shoes)*


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

on beige, no


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (es_shoes)*

Wouldn't a bronze power coat look better?


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (Eric D)*

thanks for the pic. i like those. its too late now ha, theyre already in the works... this is the color if youre interested

http://www.roseyspowdercoating...d=279


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

post pics when you are done. i hope you prove me wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LordToxygene (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

What are the specs on those fat fives?


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (LordToxygene)*

They're 17 x 8. Not sure but I think they're et 38?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (es_shoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *es_shoes* »_They're 17 x 8. Not sure but I think they're et 38?

Nope, they are 17 x 7.5 et 32, part # 8N0 601 025 HZ33


----------



## GTI_VR6_98 (Jan 17, 2006)

correct mine are for sale if anyones interested 900 firm they are mint no bents no curbage


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (GTI_VR6_98)*

do they make any 17x8 fat fives in 5x100? Idk why i thought that


----------



## sammyg (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (mugendc2)*

signature material?
possibly.
im thinking it should look dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if its already in the works why are you asking for input? lol


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (sammyg)*

Haha word! Def sig material 
Well when I started the thread I hadn't picked the color yet...


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (es_shoes)*

wheels are done, tires will be in today... cant wait for the tires to be mounted and to get em back on the car. i like how they look, hopefully they look good on the car. pics soon


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Fat Fives powdercoated baby blue? (es_shoes)*

test fit. the color is growing on me, however it may look on the car. 










_Modified by es_shoes at 3:08 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

that picture is so small all i see is a blue blob


----------



## es_shoes (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

fixed... crappy cell phone pic, but bigger at least...


----------

